
Brain hardwired to respond to others’ itching - manojr
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11160.html
======
hanging
Blogspam of

[https://medicine.wustl.edu/news/brain-hardwired-to-
respond-t...](https://medicine.wustl.edu/news/brain-hardwired-to-respond-to-
others-itching/)

with author credit removed. Original also has a 3' audio piece.

